# Huge Tarpon Caught - PINS



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Gabe caught this 7-ft tarpon off the beach at Big Shell Oct 20 at night on a yak'd shark bait (skipjack). Trip report at link: http://extremecoast.com/reports/report102005.htm

Released successfully:


----------



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

Great fish - thanks for the post. Glad she went back.

How do these fish get released off the beach - just curious??


----------



## chuey27 (May 6, 2005)

*release*

Any large fish caught from the surf is "walked" through the water and revived before releasing. Same concept as from a boat when you pull a large fish beside the boat for release.


----------



## Tarponchaser (May 25, 2005)

Congradulations!!! The picture shows how much reflection there is ---- the fish vs the angler... thus the "Silver King"

Thanks for sharing.
Tarponchaser


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

*2nd Pic*










He used a 9/0 Penn . It takes some serious tackle to land one of these huge tarpon standing firm on the beach.


----------



## RatherBFishing (Jun 10, 2005)

Dam Bad ***! I wish I can experence a trip like that! Great post!


----------



## FALCO (Aug 25, 2005)

were is PINS
i wan tto know now


----------



## Tarponchaser (May 25, 2005)

It is a little strech of beach that runs from near Port Aransas to the Port Mansfield cut. PINS = Padre Island National Seashore.

TC


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Fish caught in the mid 30s on Padre Island Nat'l Seashore (PINS) in the area known as "Big Shell"


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

*Big Shell Fall Tarpon*

Same beach same area - Erick Ozilin's tarpon caught 2 years ago. 2" shorter than Gabe's but girth was bigger:


----------



## mako (Nov 10, 2004)

Just came across the post, thanks for putting it up Flakman. She was a beast, we measured her in the dark and pretty hastily so it may have even been larger. The picture is somewhat deceiving, to put it in perspective I am 6'4" so you can really see how big it was. That tarpon put all but two of my land based sharks to shame. Truly an incredible fish and she was released successfully. I broke off a 5 footer earlier in the day while throwing spoons from the first bar.


----------



## Jacko (Aug 12, 2005)

Great job with the pics on the trip report. Very enjoyable story.

Makes me want to get my line stretched........ NOW!

Thanks


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

awesome catch...........congrats


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

*Oz's 4-ft'r - PINS 11/5/05*








Sucess C & R after pic.


----------



## BentHook2 (Dec 23, 2004)

I'll post one of mine and my son's from N.Fla.As you can see my son was a little happy.


----------



## fasteddie (Dec 2, 2005)

skip jack the same as lady fish? Awesome report!!!


----------



## whg1128 (Nov 4, 2005)

Great fish!


----------



## marc (May 21, 2004)

skipjacks look alot like little tarpon. anyone have any evidence that tarpon could eat smaller tarpon? do you catch alot of smaller **** when the big boys roll in?


----------

